# Restless orchid mantis



## tonyi (Jun 12, 2009)

My male orchid mantis has been adult for about 1½ months and now he's started to act strangely. Before, he never showed any interest in escaping his enclosure. I frequently open the doors to spray moss and such and he never cared about that. Now he's started to act restlessly, moving around aimlessly and tonight he started to climb around the glass ceiling in circles. Earlier, when I opened the door, he seemed to want to get out.

Do male orchid mantids become restless when they're ready to mate? Is he trying to get out in order to find a female? And how much time does he have left to live if this is the case?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

Probably what is going on, do u have somewhere safe where he can move around? He prob has about 2 good months left.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, he has the urge to merge. Any chance of getting a female for him?


----------



## tonyi (Jun 12, 2009)

I should think that the chances are very slim. It took me several months just to get him and I don't even know who the breeder is since I got him through a pet store. Right now there are other difficulties involved as well, I will have to move in 1-2 months and then I might have to move around between apartments until we can find a new place suitable to live in for the next few years. So this is not exactly a good time for me to care for nymphs. I fear that he will have to live out his days in celibacy.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm.... poor little guy. I guess they don't make those kind of magazines for mantids. Well, Tony.... you know how sometimes the males grab hold of your finger and.... well, nevermind. That's totally off the wall, and I can't believe I even thought of it. Please pardon me sinking to these levels, I'm just all for satisfying mantids' basic needs....  :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

I had one before and he wouldn't stay still. I don't know if it has anything to do with "escaping" though.


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

What does celibacy mean?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

agent A said:


> What does celibacy mean?


Alone without a mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Alone without a mate.


[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]My male is about a month old or so well maybe 1 1/2 months, but he is'nt running around crazy like, he's cool. B) 

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Oh my Becky "Ha ha ha :lol: " its about the brids in the tree's flower and the bee's and that thing called love. "Ha ha ha :lol: " hey Phili is'nt that the right song?.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Alone without a mate.


[SIZE=14pt]My male is about a month old or so  well maybe 1 1/2 months, but he is'nt running around crazy like, he's cool. [/SIZE]

Oh my Becky "Ha ha ha :lol: " its about the brids in the tree's and flower and the bee's and that thing called love. "Ha ha ha :lol: " hey Phili is'nt that the right song?.


----------

